# Band Set Up For .44 Cal



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

finally got myself shooting good at 10 yds with my set up, only issue is IDK if I have enough power to hunt or not. it wont punch through a soup can so IDK if it will be good enough for squirrels. was thinking about double banding it and seeing how that does, the bands I have now are a breeze to pull back . what would you recommend? also how do you taper the ends (how far up do you start it, what do you taper it to ect..)? will a needs a different pouch as well? thanks, sorry if this question has been brought up a million times. just want to get set up practice and start rabbit hunting with it


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

also where to buy from? i saw pocket predator sells them but $8 for shipping seems a little high


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Specifically what band material and dimensions are you using ? Single tapered or straight TBG Is adequate for .44 cal lead and hunting. If you over power you may diminish accuracy.The key is a well placed shot to the head for a humane hunt.Lead hits hard due to its density.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

not really sure what the specs are honesty.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

try bands tapered from 25mm at the fork and 20mm at the pouch if thats not very good try doubling up the bands


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try 7/8" wide Hygenic bands (.030" thickness). Theraband Gold or the stuff that Tex sells work about the same. Here are the numbers for 7/8" x 7 1/2". If you need more power then try 7 1/4" or 7" long.

*Tex Flat bands .030"*
*7/8" x 7 1/2" length - fork to pouch*
.44 lead - 166
3/8" lead - 193
3/8" steel - 206

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

k thanks. ill order some bands and play around.


----------

